# Hello from Hungary



## alphatango (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm a beekeper in Hungary since 1991 (with interruptions )
Over the past few years I do not exclusively deal with beekeeping, I have an other hobby :

www.favuscell.com


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello and welcome to Beesource from Dickson TN. What breed of bees do you keep?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome AT!


----------



## ikswokjag (Aug 14, 2013)

Jol napot kivanok Texasbol!


----------



## alphatango (Aug 8, 2014)

Slow Drone said:


> Hello and welcome to Beesource from Dickson TN. What breed of bees do you keep?


Hello, I keep Krajnian bees, in hungarian 1/2 NB hives


----------



## alphatango (Aug 8, 2014)

ikswokjag said:


> Jol napot kivanok Texasbol!


Jó napot kívánok !

Ön magyar anyanyelvű ?


----------



## ikswokjag (Aug 14, 2013)

Nem, a felesegem magyar. Bocsanat hogy roszul irok. Nagyon regen tanultam magyarul.


----------



## alphatango (Aug 8, 2014)

ikswokjag said:


> Nem, a felesegem magyar. Bocsanat hogy roszul irok. Nagyon regen tanultam magyarul.


Tudunk levelezni magyarul, vagy inkább angolul ?


----------

